# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Lymfesysteem - Artikel

## Leontien

Het lymfe of afweersysteem bestaat uit een groot aantal organen en een uitgebreid vatenstelsel. De lymfevaten lopen vrijwel parallel aan de bloedvaten. Ze hebben hun oorsprong in de weefselvloeistoffen en nadat ze zich verenigen in steeds groter wordende vaten monden ze via de linker en rechter sleutelbeenader uit in de bovenste holle ader (deel van het bloedvatenstelsel). Hieruit blijkt wel dat bloed en lymfe nauw met elkaar verbonden zijn.

Door de lymfevaten stroomt zo'n 4-5 liter lymfe. Het is een kleurloze heldere vloeistof die naast water ook zouten, afvalstoffen, hormonen, enzymen, vetten, eiwitten, antistoffen en witte bloedlichaampjes bevat. De taak van het lymfesysteem is deze vloeistof vanuit de weefsels terug te voeren naar de bloedvaten.

Bij een overaanbod van lymfe of een probleem met de lymfevaten of knopen kan er te veel eiwithoudend vocht achterblijven tussen de lichaamscellen. In dit geval spreekt men van een lymfoedeem. 

Belangrijke organen in het lymfe of afweer systeem zijn de lymfeklieren, de amandelen, de blinde darm, de milt en de thymus. De wand van het spijsverteringskanaal, al is het geen lymfeorgaan op zich, wordt ook wel eens de baarmoeder van ons afweersysteem genoemd.

*De lymfeklieren* 
Het lymfevocht passeert voor het weer terecht komt in de bloedbaan eerst een aantal lymfeknopen of lymfeklieren. De belangrijkste lymfeknopen vinden we in de liezen, de oksels, de hals en de darmwand. 
De lymfeklieren zijn een soort tussenstation waarin: 

het lymfevocht wordt gezuiverd van ongewenste stoffen, 
ongewenste stoffen onschadelijk gemaakt worden, 
anti-lichamen gevormd worden, 
lymfocyten geproduceerd worden. 

Als er veel activiteit plaatsvindt in de lymfeklieren, zwellen ze op. Op sommige plaatsen, in de oksel, de lies en de hals bijvoorbeeld, is dit opzwellen makkelijk te voelen. 

*De milt* 
De functie van de milt komt in grote lijnen overeen met die van de lymfeklieren. Daarnaast zorgt de milt voor de vorming van plasmacellen uit B-lymfocyten, breekt ze oude bloedcellen af en slaat ze het ijzer wat daarbij vrijkomt op in depots. Ook heeft ze een regulerende functie in het evenwicht tussen aanmaak en afbraak van bloedcellen. De milt is in tegenstelling tot de lymfeklieren niet in het lymfevatenstelsel maar in het bloedvatenstelsel ingeschakeld. Volgens de psycho-neuro immunologie krijgt het immuunsysteem via zenuwen gerichte informatie van de hersenen. Deze informatie uitwisseling vind plaats in de milt. 

*De thymus* 
De thymus is het grootst in de kindertijd, rond de puberteit begint deze klier te schrompelen en neemt de werking, lichamelijk gezien, af. De thymus zorgt voor de aanmaak van T-lymfocyten. Deze jonge lymfocyten zwermen uit en groeien in andere lymfeorganen en lymfeklieren op tot 'volwassen' T-lymfocyten. Verder zorgt de thymus er voor dat tegen de lichaamseigen eiwitten geen antilichamen geproduceerd kunnen worden. Ook zijn er aanwijzingen dat de thymus een hormoon produceert dat de groei van ander lymfatisch weefsel stimuleert. In ieder geval bestaat er een relatie tussen de thymus en de endocriene klieren. De schildklier en de hypofyse werken activerend, de geslachtsklieren en de bijnieren werken remmend op de thymus. 


Bron: kruidenvrouwtje.nl

----------

